# Shtypi dhe politika > Votime dhe sondazhe >  Cfare niveli edukimi keni?!

## brooklyn2007

U be shkas nje teme tek Departamenti i Romances (  :perqeshje:  ), qe te hapej kjo teme e re. Te shohim se c'arsim kane anetaret e FSH. Votoni me sinqeritet  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## BaBa

> Cfare niveli edukimi keni?!




*niveli mesit 


Master, ne mekanik i pergjithshem .*

----------


## white-knight

Arsimin e mesem por po vazhdoj te lartin  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## brooklyn2007

Sa shpejt votuat mer, akoma se kisha bere gati as sondazhin. Urime  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## BaBa

> Sa shpejt votuat mer, akoma se kisha bere gati as sondazhin. Urime




ktu na ke votojme prap ne  :perqeshje:

----------


## drague

> Sa shpejt votuat mer, akoma se kisha bere gati as sondazhin. Urime


BROOK nuk na kallzove sa diplloma ke? :buzeqeshje:

----------


## brooklyn2007

> BROOK nuk na kallzove sa diplloma ke?


Universitare. 1 vetem, me mjafton  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## xhori

te mesmen pa mik

----------


## Alma07

te mesmen edhe une absolutishte pa miq ..........

----------


## BaBa

Po me profesjone te dyta spaska asnji ketu  :perqeshje: 


se ne shqiptaret mahemi per shum  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## Besoja

Teknik i mesem ndertimi.

----------


## pseudo

ku qendron ndryshimi i masterit nga doktorati?

----------


## xfiles

Diplome gjimnazi me mik.

----------


## brooklyn2007

> ku qendron ndryshimi i masterit nga doktorati?



Ku qendron ndryshimi?!  :buzeqeshje:  Masteri vjen pas diplomes universitare. Dhe doktoratura pas masterit. Pse si kujton ti, te besh master behesh doktor?!  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## pseudo

> Ku qendron ndryshimi?!  Masteri vjen pas diplomes universitare. Dhe doktoratura pas masterit. Pse si kujton ti, te besh master behesh doktor?!


Mendoja se master quhet ndryshe specialitet, ne ca dege mendoj se quhet master dhe ne te tjerat quhet specialitet ku behesh specialist ne dicka dhe quhesh specialist me vone.
Ndersa doktorati me sa kam pare quhet atehere kur mbron nje teme te caktuar, e  analizon nga te gjitha anet dhe pasi e mbron quhesh gjoja docent?
Doktorati edhe mund te behet perpara masterit dhe me sa di te jep me shume te drejte per te patur aktivitet didaktik me vone.
Nuk jam e sigurt  sepse ne vende te ndryshme quhet ndryshe , prandaj edhe  e shtrova pyetjen.

Sa per  temen kemi diploma sa te duash,  por qe na sherbejne vetem si obiekte zbukurimi. :buzeqeshje:

----------


## RaPSouL

Kur ta perfundoj ua tregoj, jame ne zhvillim e siper reth njeres nga ato shkalle nga me te parat  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## alda09

Diplome universitare.

----------


## BlooD_VenoM

E kam secret...

----------


## FierAkja143

> ku qendron ndryshimi i masterit nga doktorati?


doktorata eshte me lart masterit

un po vazhdoj univ. viti 3-te.

----------


## Clauss

> U be shkas nje teme tek Departamenti i Romances (  ), qe te hapej kjo teme e re. Te shohim se c'arsim kane anetaret e FSH. Votoni me sinqeritet


me systemin e Bolognias ?

----------

